# Chain Reaction Cycles



## Zellenium (May 26, 2019)

Hello all!

I've seriously been considering purchasing a bike from CRC and I am just curious to see if anyone has had any good or bad experience with them. Can't really find much on how legit they are or not.

It would be my first serious mountain bike, a Marin Nail Trail 6.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Legit. Shipping times coming into the US can vary quite a bit...days to weeks.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

noapathy said:


> Be aware it's not in the US so you may get hit with customs fees for purchases over $800.


I think they pay for customs, if I'm not mistaken.

Yeah, totally legit.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> I think they pay for customs, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Yeah, totally legit.


I see that now, thanks! Copied from their website:

"*USA - Duty Paid on All bikes - limited time only*
ALL Customs duties due on bike purchases in the United States will be paid by Chain Reaction Cycles. This limited time promotional offer will be applied automatically at Checkout, meaning once you've completed your order online and paid for postage, it's a hassle free delivery process right to your door, no delay at Customs or additional charges to worry about!"


----------



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a post for Chain reaction Cycles in the Where are the best deals sub forum
Their website has an assembly video in which the bike appears to be well packed.
In the past,I have received a few parts orders which have been damaged.
I beleive the bikes are shipped/delivered by DHL
Hope this helps.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ive ordered from them multiple times and everything arrives quickly. I live in WA and the fastest I've received my stuff from CRC is 5 days.

Not to mention that the legendary Sam Hill races for CRC


----------



## Oscillator (May 25, 2019)

Hi,
I just ordered this exact bike last Saturday. I got positive feedback from members about this online store, so I went ahead and ordered. The bike took a few days to 'dispatch' and shipped from Belfast Ireland Wednesday. It then made its way to Midlands U.K. than straight to Cincinnati Ohio, USA for Customs Clearance, no issues there. The bike proceeded its way Los Angeles and was looking on track for Friday delivery (yesterday), unfortunately there was some sort of delay so I didn't get the bike, I was pretty impressed, that would've been a 3 day delivery across countries. Also, they are shipping my bike via DHL.

I just checked the status and it just processed through Los Angeles but there is no longer an ETA, hopefully within the next few days?

A few things worth mentioning, they offer an additional $10 dollars off to new members, make sure to register and use offer code 'NCV2019', although I'm not seeing that promotion on their website right now

What you should be able to do is use their 'MID2019' offer code, for clearance items, to get an additional $20 off as this bike has since gone on clearance, would've taken advantage of this one but of course it went on clearance after I purchased it.

Interestingly when I was checking my bank statements online I noticed that there was an additional $16 charge from CCR, which I'm still unsure of why, I'll have to inquire but an additional 16 is not much of a big deal anyways.

Apparently some other online bike store went under so CCR purchased there stock, which explains the major discounted Marins and the 'clearout' on them. Don't hesitate, order before they're gone, lol.

Check out my post for more details and to stay updated

https://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/newbie-looking-trek-1103993.html


----------



## Oscillator (May 25, 2019)

Also wanted to mention that it was $64 charge for shipping and taxes, and they 'pay all duties', so all in all the bike cam out to $833.99 plus a mystery $16.67. This would also be my first legit MTB, looking forward to it.


----------



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great update. DHL is a great delivery service. Did you track thru DHL?
Your bike will probably show up in a day or two now that its in the U.S.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Not in the US but I've bought a lot of stuff from Chain Reaction. They are a very large and well respected company, about as safe as you're going to get.


----------



## Oscillator (May 25, 2019)

moto120 said:


> Great update. DHL is a great delivery service. Did you track thru DHL?
> Your bike will probably show up in a day or two now that its in the U.S.
> Keep us posted.


Yeah through DHL. I was hoping to have it today to take it on a trail or two, the bike will be worth the wait nonetheless.


----------

